# Skimmer Choices?



## StrongBad (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm looking at skimmers as a way to reduce my nitrate load and improve the overall cleanliness of my 30 gallon tank. I wonder if anyone has any advice about good and bad skimmers out there. I am looking a the aqua c remora, sea clone 150, and super skimmer. Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the Aqua C Remora (with the Maxi jet pump, not the Rio) and I love it.
Mine easily handles a 40g reef, so it should be great for a properly stocked 30g tank.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

you can always be safe than sorry and get the pro, its pretty hard to overskim a tank, so unless your corals are real demanding, which i doubt novice's will care for that type (i know i dont want to) youll do great with a pro (thats what im getting for my 30, but im also getting a refugium as well) hey, you might want to check out, www.melevsreef.com some great and useful info there, and you can check out the idea of a sump (if not already)


----------

